# Inversor de voltaje (no es polaridad)



## huitzilo (Jul 7, 2008)

si alguien pudiera ayudarme,  estoy contruyendo un transmisor de de humedad; cuando la humedad en el ambiente se aproxime a 0% mi transmisor debe de darme cerca de 0 volts a la salida, y cuando se aproxime  a 100% de humedad el transmisor debe de otorgar cerca de 5 volts a la salida. mi problema es q la salida q obtengo es inversamente proporcional a lo q quiero, debido a q el sensor en la max humedad me marca la mínima tensión, y con la min huemedad me entrega la max tensión. he investigado algo, y parece q con Opamps se puede hacer algo pero no encuentro un circuito q haga lo q quiero, de hecho no tengo ni idea de como cambiar la señal, aquie hay una gráficas para que lo interpreten mejor.
 en la grafica azul se aprecia la salida que yo obtengo, y la verde es la q quiero lograr.
gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 8, 2008)

Fijate de usar un operacional como amplificador restador, para que te haga Vsalida = 5V - Ventrada donde Ventrada es la señal del sensor.
Elegí todas las resistencias de igual valor para que haga únicamente la diferencia.
Dependiendo de que es lo que conectás a la salida del restador puede ser conveniente poner otro opamp como buffer.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 8, 2008)

Antes que nada necesitas una referencia de 5v, puede ser un 78L05, luego la diferencia de potencial entre tu señal y la referencia es la tensión que deseas obtener. Finalmente para referenciarla al rail 0v seguí los pasos que señala Ardogan.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 8, 2008)

Cierto Nilfred, me había olvidado de recomendar el uso de una referencia de tensión para los 5V. El error/ruido/imprecisión en esos 5V se propaga a la salida del restador, sería una pena arruinar la precisión y exactitud del sensor por no usar una buena referencia.


----------

